# DD SATA non reconnu par mon G5



## Billgrumeau (9 Novembre 2011)

Hello !

Voici mon problème : j'ai acheté un DD interne SATA Seagate 500 Go (Barracuda 7200.12) pour remplacer un DD de 250 Go. Je l'installe en deuxième DD interne (le premier ayant le système) mais le DD nouveau n'est pas visible par utilitaire de disque. Je l'ai fait formater par un Mac récent (DD branché sur un boitier externe USB). Je le réinstalle en deuxième DD et mon G5 n'arrive plus à démarrer (sauf quand je l'enlève à nouveau).

Ma bécanne est un G5 2 x 2.3 sous Léopard.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

La boite chez qui je l'ai acheté m'a dit que c'était un problème de bus.
Je viens de découvrir qu'il y avait des SATA/I et SATA/II (c'est le cas de ce DD)... mon G5 ne serait-il pas compatible ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ggonline (9 Novembre 2011)

As-tu vérifier la position des pitchs slave ou master ?


----------



## Billgrumeau (9 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai de documentation et je ne vois pas d'indication sur le disque. Il y a 4 broches sans cavalier.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## iMacounet (9 Novembre 2011)

Un HDD S-ATA n'a pas de jumpers. C'est un problème lié au HDD à mon avis.

J'avais un Bi 2.2 Ghz avec un HDD de 1 TO (WD Caviar Green) et aucun soucis!


----------



## Al_Copett (11 Novembre 2011)

Selon mon expérience et voir le lien ci-joint, ton disque dur est SATA II 3 Gbps et le contrôleur de ton G5 est est un contrôleur SATA I 1,5 Gbps.
Pour qu'un contrôleur SATA I reconnaise un disque dur SATA II tu dois placer un jumper sur celui-ci.
Voici un lien qui pointe sur le site de Seagate où tout est expliqué :

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=168595&Hilite=#5

Ensuite tu cliques sur le lien qui pointe vers le Document ID: 193775 et tu devrais être sorti d'affaire.


----------



## Billgrumeau (12 Novembre 2011)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Selon mon expérience et voir le lien ci-joint, ton disque dur est SATA II 3 Gbps et le contrôleur de ton G5 est est un contrôleur SATA I 1,5 Gbps.
> Pour qu'un contrôleur SATA I reconnaise un disque dur SATA II tu dois placer un jumper sur celui-ci.
> Voici un lien qui pointe sur le site de Seagate où tout est expliqué :
> 
> ...



Merci, il va falloir que j'essaye. *Ça se trouve où des jumper ?* (je ne vais quand même pas tenter une soudure !)

En tous cas, j'apprécie vraiment que ceux qui sont experts ou ont une expérience dans leur domaine en fasse profiter les autres. Je ne suis pas assez expert en informatique pour donner un coup de main sur ce forum (sauf des cas simples)... mais je me rattrape sur d'autres forums qui me conviennent mieux (sur des sujets tout à fait différents).


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Novembre 2011)

Les petits jumpers que j'ai viennent d'anciens disques durs.
Voir chez un fournisseur de matériel informatique sympa qui t'en vendrait pour quelques Euros ou un vendeur de composants électroniques.
Bien faire attention à la taille et l'espacement entre les pins.
Au fait dans la langue de Voltaire ce sont des cavaliers pour les puristes.


----------



## Billgrumeau (17 Novembre 2011)

Je suis allé dans un  magasin d'informatique, sympa il m'a donné un cavalier... en me disant que ça ne servait à rien sur un disque SATA. Eh bien il a tort parce ÇA MARCHE ! 

Merci


----------

